# 21st Birthday Party Games?



## sassychix (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm having a house party to celebrate my 21st (which was in Feb bt postponed cuz my grandfather was ill) so i need suggestions on *GAMES &amp; ENTERTAINMENT*

?I already have a deejay and emcee but i need some suggestions on what else can be done to keep the crowd alive. The crowd includes my friends and family(relatives)

Help please?

*sorry if i posted this in the wrong thread. i kept searching bt found nthg)


----------



## Saje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you want games involving alcohol?

For stuff with alcohol you can do the usual beer pong and flip cups.

Then you can also check out Party Planning Ideas St. Pat's Day Party Ideas St. Pat's Party Supplies for other party games.


----------



## sassychix (Mar 5, 2007)

Heh..i wish!

As much as i do love binging, my parents are very conservative cuz im ummm.. a muslim right. So no alcohol in respect of the family being there.

The chosen theme is *BOLLYWOOD*..

any other games ?

:g:


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 5, 2007)

Tell us more about Muslim Traditions when you have the time


----------



## sassychix (Mar 5, 2007)

Well muslims are the people that perform ISLAM as their religion. And there are many types of muslims to begin with.. so its a little hard to explain.Maybe next time im free or go for some function, i'll take pcis and open a thread for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the interest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sassychix (Mar 11, 2007)

any ideas anyone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey girl, you could make a party game where you make a list of questions about you and people choose a number and then they have to answer a question about you - if they're right, you have to do something the person says (like dance or drink a glass full of water...) , if wrong , you choose something for the person do


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 12, 2007)

What about a picture or video scavenger hunt? You could pick places around the city where people have to go and have their picture taken, and the first group back with all the photos wins. (Like, take a picture of your group in a phone booth. Take a picture of your group in front of a fountain. etc.) give it a time limit so people aren't gone for hours and hours, and let everyone draw a number out of a bowl to split them up into groups of 4 or less (so they can all ride in one car.) That is always a fun, clean-cut game!

Another game we have done that is a TON of fun is called Big Spender. We give everybody in our group a certain amount of money - usually five bucks - and stop at one store - usually WalMart. Everyone gets 45 minutes to buy something and then meet back in the parking lot to head home. Once we are home, we all pull out our items and show! The goal is to get the biggest or most items for the money. We once had some girls who found fabric on clearance and bought TONS of it and completely wrapped themselves up in it - it was HILARIOUS. Another group put their money together and bought this huge inflatable pool. It is a great game that always goes over really, really well!!!!


----------



## sassychix (Mar 13, 2007)

*lia:* i love that.. cept that means "I" gotta do forefeits! LOL uh-oh!

*sherryanne: *ooo really unique ideas. i love em. cept i cant use em cuz the party is in my house n nt elsewhere


----------

